# Favorite Works from Mozart



## Classical Playlists (Jan 26, 2020)

Always interesting to see the results of a poll. This time it's up to Mozart, for whom it is also difficult to make a selection of only 14 works. Again it's not about looking for 'the best', I think it's just interesting to see what people vote.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

My favorite piece by Mozart is _Die Zauberflöte_, followed by the Requiem, the last symphonies and the _Great_ mass. I also really like _Idomeneo_, Mozart's most gluckian opera.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

My favourite work of Mozart is usually what I’m listening to at the time.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted all, thank you .


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Nevermind. saflkhldfl


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

His Divertimento K 251 is, have to say, one of my very favoritist compositions. I never get tired of it. It's endlessly sunny and brimming with inventive genius.

Also, and completely unrelated, but the Utah Monolith is now my favorite work of art and/or Alien overlord. I'm going to make a pilgrimage to see/worship it before I die. Just sayin'.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Allerius said:


> _Idomeneo_, Mozart's most gluckian opera.


True, except Gluck was a crappy harmonist. (Handel once made fun of his contrapuntal skills) 
Alceste and Orfeo ed Euridice are nowhere near as harmonically sophisticated as Idomeneo.

*[ 26:00 ~ 32:30 ]*
*[ 1:23:30 ~ 1:28:30 ]*
*[ 2:01:00 ~ 2:06:00 ]*
*[ 2:21:30 ~ 2:27:30 ]*


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Piano concerto in C minor (hence “Other”). It is also my favorite concerto.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Piano Sonata No. *12* in F major, K. 332


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I voted for Piano Concerto no. 20, the Clarinet Concerto, and the Clarinet Quintet. 

I wish Piano Concertos nos. 24 and 27 were on the poll as well.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Waldesnacht said:


> Piano concerto in C minor (hence "Other"). It is also my favorite concerto.


The outer two movements, yes. But I keep forgetting the theme of the slow movement.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

ORigel said:


> The outer two movements, yes. But I keep forgetting the theme of the slow movement.


I think the slow movement is gorgeous. Not one of his very best in my opinion, but one of the better.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The two Sinfonia Concertantes never fail to please.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

Other. I have two that I rank above all the others:

Cosi Fan Tutti (ignoring the silly plot, the music is sublime)
Idomeneo (needs no explanation)


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Aerobat said:


> Idomeneo (needs no explanation)


Indeed. But the fact that Mozart suppressed many secco recitatives in this opera in favor of continuous dramatic action (like Gluck in his own operas), together with the superb choruses, colorful orchestration, varied harmony and inspired arias also makes this one of my favorite compositions by him.

There's a recurring theme in Mozart's music that, I think, has it's first appearance in this opera. It also appears in his Great G minor symphony and in _Die Zauberflöte_. I love it, and believe that it had special significance to him. It's in the aria below:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Allerius said:


> There's a recurring theme in Mozart's music that, I think, has it's first appearance in this opera. It also appears in his Great G minor symphony and in _Die Zauberflöte_. I love it, and believe that it had special significance to him. It's in the aria below:


https://www.talkclassical.com/66358-js-bach-your-all-4.html#post1851220
You seem to be saying these things in pretty much every discussion about the work. I wonder what's the point? We know this sort of "resemblances" are not uncommon in classical music.
The slow movement of Beethoven's 9th reminds me of that of his 6th.








And sections of his choral fantasie remind me of the archduke trio first movement, and the emperor concerto. But I don't feel I need to talk about these things every time.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

hammeredklavier said:


> You seem to be saying these things in pretty much every discussion about the work. I wonder what's the point? We know this sort of "resemblances" are not uncommon in classical music.


The way you write I feel as if it was almost an heresy to point out that similarity. I don't think that music is just about technique - for me it's the the art of expression par excellence. I think that there's an expressive meaning associated to some recurring themes in some composers' works, and I don't see why it would be a problem to talk about them. I wasn't in any way denigrating Mozart in my last post - on the contrary, I have a strong emotional response to the aria I posted, and so I wanted to share it. More or less like you with the _maurerische trauermusik_ video that you always post.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Allerius said:


> The way you write I feel as if it was almost an heresy to point out that similarity. I don't think that music is just about technique - for me it's the the art of expression par excellence. I think that there's an expressive meaning associated to some recurring themes in some composers' works, and I don't see why it would be a problem to talk about them. I wasn't in any way denigrating Mozart in my last post - on the contrary, I have a strong emotional response to the aria I posted, and so I wanted to share it. More or less like you with the _maurerische trauermusik_ video that you always post.


Cyclic form in classical works
But if I talked about Beethoven's fascination with the Eroica contradance material in every discussion about the symphony, you would find it weird, right?
It's been months since the last time I posted the Karl Bohm recording of maurerische trauermusik in this forum, and since another " favorite Mozart works " thread has been created, I saw fit to post it again. I apologize if you found it offensive. Maybe it's the masonic symbolism that's bothering you? I can't think of any other reason why you would be bothered by my behavior.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

repeated later wiht additions


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

hammeredklavier said:


> It's been months since I posted the Karl Bohm recording of maurerische trauermusik on this forum, and since another " favorite Mozart works " thread has been created, I saw fit to post it again. I apologize if you found it offensive. Maybe it's the masonic symbolism that's bothering you? I can't see any other reason why you would be bothered by my behavior.


Offensive? Why would I consider that offensive? _You_ seem bothered without any good reason about a video I just posted, and my point was that you also repeat postings of videos. Only that. You post what you want.



hammeredklavier said:


> But if I talked about Beethoven's fascination with the Eroica contradance material in every discussion about the symphony, you would find it weird, right?


I think that Beethoven's fascination with the _englische_ is key to understand the expressive meaning of the last movement of his colossal _Eroica_ symphony. Swafford explains in detail the humanistic connotations associated to the dance in the composer's time in his biography of Beethoven. I don't think that discussing this is problematic.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Many have called Mozart the best composer for his interlocking use of light and shade. I wouldn't argue with that assessment and would add he can also be among the most profound, the most childlike, and all in between. Herbert Russcol perhaps said it best: 

"Today (1968) perhaps no other composer has the universal appeal. You can listen to his music when the heroics of Beethoven become wearisome, when Tchaikovsky seems too pathetic, when Wagner becomes detestable, and even when the great J.S. Bach seems to be a 'celestial sewing machine' in Collette's phrase. 

"Mozart never lets you down. He is the composer for all seasons, for all moods."


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Don G

"other" x 2:

Symphony #38
5tet for piano and Winds K. 452


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2020)

I can't vote on this. I'm sorry but this list is laughable. Mozart wrote over 600 works and there are 14 listed. "Other" doesn't really cut it either. There are at least 10 not listed that I would rather not live without.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I always love to hear Mozart, he's my #1 forever!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

larold said:


> Herbert Russcol perhaps said it best:
> "Today (1968) perhaps no other composer has the universal appeal. You can listen to his music when the heroics of Beethoven become wearisome, when Tchaikovsky seems too pathetic, when Wagner becomes detestable, and even when the great J.S. Bach seems to be a 'celestial sewing machine' in Collette's phrase.
> "Mozart never lets you down. He is the composer for all seasons, for all moods."


That quote is too critical about other composers. Here's a better one:

"I know of no other composer as fundamentally transformed while writing in minor keys, and none except Gesualdo and Wagner, who made such unforgettable use of chromaticism. (For Wagner himself, Mozart was 'the great Chromatiker'.)"
< Music, Sense and Nonsense: Collected Essays and Lectures , By Alfred Brendel , Page 14>


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> Cyclic form in classical works
> But if I talked about Beethoven's fascination with the Eroica contradance material in every discussion about the symphony, you would find it weird, right?
> It's been months since the last time I posted the Karl Bohm recording of maurerische trauermusik in this forum, and since another " favorite Mozart works " thread has been created, I saw fit to post it again. I apologize if you found it offensive. Maybe it's the masonic symbolism that's bothering you? I can't think of any other reason why you would be bothered by my behavior.


The Masonic music is fine, but I think you're about to wear out those vids of K. 394, K. 546 and K. 475.  And I could never quite get the reference to Bach as a "sewing machine", as if Haydn and Mozart are constantly varying tempo. The use of Alberti bass patterns seems more machine-like to me.

Anyway, too many favorite Mozart works to pick just a few. As far as solo piano music, it'd be the A minor Rondo, which I think is stunning.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

consuono said:


> The Masonic music is fine, but I think you're about to wear out those vids of K. 394, K. 546 and K. 475.


I probably talked about stuff like K.540, K.533 (its relation to Wagner's Tristan), K.574 (Schoenberg), K.608 just as often. K.546 is also masonic music btw, (though not originally written for masonic use) the fugue written 1783, the adagio in 1788. E flat major / C minor are "masonic keys".
Ask all the Mozart enthusiasts in this forum (DavidA, poconoron, PlaySalieri, etc) what their favorite Mozart is. You'll never get stuff like K.511, K.477, or K.546 as answers. So I think I'm unique and original in my preference for Mozart, I'll always be.
Btw, this is my personal favorite of the missae breves:


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Can't decide, love almost everything by Mozart.
If it helps any, these days I listen to the following more than not:

"Prager" Symphony 38,
"Haffner" Symphonie 35,
Clarinet Concerto,
"Jupiter" Symphony 40.
And any of his random piano concerto I pick with closed eyes, will listen without regrets...


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> I probably talked about stuff like K.540, K.533 (its relation to Wagner's Tristan), K.574 (Schoenberg), K.608 just as often.


Yeah, those too. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2020)

If I had to vote for one I would say the Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E flat, K364 (NOT LISTED). But if I had to name all that I felt were indispensable I would say almost everything listed plus these:

Piano Concerto No. 27 in B flat, K595
Piano Concerto No. 23 in A, K488
Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat, K482
Piano Concerto No. 19 in F, K459
Piano Concerto No. 10 (for 2 pianos) in E flat, K365
Piano Concerto No. 9 in E flat, K271
Piano Concerto No. 5 in D, K175
Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K219
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E flat, K364
Oboe Concerto in C, K271k
Flute and Harp Concerto in C, K299
Gran Partita Serenade for 12 Winds and Bass in B flat, K362
Quintet for Piano and Winds in E flat, K452
Symphony No. 29 in A, K201
Symphony No. 25 in g, K183


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

It would be easier for me to say which of Mozart's works (his mature ones anyway) _aren't_ favourites of mine.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Difficult because I love most of them but voted Jupiter


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Interesting that the Clarinet Concerto is winning. I expected that either the Piano Concerto #20 or one of the operas would have this.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Allerius said:


> Interesting that the Clarinet Concerto is winning. I expected that either the Piano Concerto #20 or one of the operas would have this.


I voted for Clarinet Concerto, and very happy to see that many like it as well.

VPO/Böhm/Prinz is my fav recording of it by the way along with the Concerto for Flute and Harp (Schulz and Zabaleta) on the same album.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Top 2 Favorites by Genre:

Opera
Marriage of Figaro
Cosi Fan Tutte

Symphony
Jupiter
Linz

Concerto
Clarinet
Piano Concerto 17

Chamber
Quintet for Piano and Winds
Flute Quartet


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

According to this poll at this moment, the clarinet concerto is the most popular work. I'm surprised. I've always thought it was just ok.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I think the clarinet concerto well deserves its current winning position. To me it represents the late perfection of Mozart's style, with not a single wasted note or idea, an endless stream of creamy nostalgic bliss. It's always the first thing I reach for to play when I've had a particularly stressful day. The other works I chose are the 40th and 41st symphonies, the clarinet quintet, and the 4th string quintet. No. 40 takes the cake as my overall favorite thing from him, and IMO is one of the most perfect symphonies ever written.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

larold said:


> "Mozart never lets you down. He is the composer for all seasons, for all moods."


Mozart is like eggs. When nothing in particular sounds appetizing and cooking seems too much trouble, you can always have eggs.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

*[ 0:54 ~ 1:12 ]
[ 3:34 ~ 4:18 ]
[ 7:42 ~ 7:50 ]*


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

20centrfuge said:


> According to this poll at this moment, the clarinet concerto is the most popular work. I'm surprised. I've always thought it was just ok.


I don't think even the things that Mozart wrote as a child are "just ok", really. The problem again is there's just too much to choose from, and the works are too different in form to say this is "better" than that. The Marriage of Figaro -- one of the "most nearly perfectest" things ever made, imo -- can't really be compared to any of the symphonies or concerti, which have their own kind of perfection.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> *[ 0:54 ~ 1:12 ]
> [ 3:34 ~ 4:18 ]
> [ 7:42 ~ 7:50 ]*
> 
> ...


Now that's some great stuff, hammeredklavier. Just out of curiosity, do you have a (replica even) fortepiano at home, or maybe use samples/models in programs like Garritan or Pianoteq?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

consuono said:


> Now that's some great stuff, hammeredklavier. Just out of curiosity, do you have a (replica even) fortepiano at home, or maybe use samples/models in programs like Garritan or Pianoteq?


No, I don't.............


----------



## Classical Playlists (Jan 26, 2020)

For me there are two interesting results:

- The Clarinet concerto seems to be the most popular Mozart work
- Don Giovanni gets only few votes

Every work, except the piano sonata no. 11 (for now) gets more votes then Don Giovanni! I thought Don Giovanni was considered his best work/opera? Or is it just less popular then Nozze and Zauberflöte?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

"Was considered his best work" by whom exactly? It's wonderful and I too am surprised it hasn't got more votes, but Mozart wrote so many towering masterpieces that, in my experience anyway, there is very little agreement on which ones represent his best work.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Like some others I can’t vote on this one as my choices are in the vast category of other
Symphony No. 38 and Piano Concerto No.23 being 2 examples


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Woodduck said:


> Mozart is like eggs. When nothing in particular sounds appetizing and cooking seems too much trouble, you can always have eggs.


You must have some pretty delicious eggs where you live. Frankly I find Mozart akin to the most mouth watering delicacies prepared by a specialist chef. Of course like Handel he wrote his routine music but (again like Handel) when you get such genius even the routine is better than most everyone else could come up with.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Animal the Drummer said:


> "Was considered his best work" by whom exactly? It's wonderful and I too am surprised it hasn't got more votes, but Mozart wrote so many towering masterpieces that, in my experience anyway, there is very little agreement on which ones represent his best work.


Mozart's greatest works were probably the da Ponte operas. Difficult to choose between them. Beethoven preferred the Flute though and who am I to say him nay?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

*[ 10:56 ]
[ 13:51 ]
[ 21:57 ]*





*[ 4:44 ]
[ 16:02 ]
[ 24:00 ]*


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

God, so many it's impossible to choose...

Figaro and Don Giovanni of course. The late string quartets, the G minor especially, and the string trio in E flat. The E minor violin sonata, or any of the mature violin sonatas. The clarinet works. The piano quartets. Violin Concerto 3. The Jeunehomme piano concerto, and virtually every one after. String Quartet 16 and the Violet string quartet. The beautiful concert aria "Chio mi scordi"





I'm sure I'm forgetting so much...


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

His clarinet concerto is one of the first pieces I got into when I began listening to classical music. It is always a joy to listen to. Originally the second movement was my favorite, but over the years I've moved to the other two movements.

Otherwise, Symphony No. 40 and 41, and the Requiem are great. One that's not in the poll but is great, Piano Concerto No. 23.


----------



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

end of Act 2 Figaro - boom!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a lot of favorites with Mozart, hard to narrow it down to even a handful. Many aren't listed on the poll. From the options given The Marriage of Figaro, Symphonies 40 and 41, the Requiem and The String Quintet k516 are among my favorites.


----------

